
Cloudflare has been down 16 times and counting in 16 days - bigbear234
https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/history
======
stevefan1999
Once you go big, the probability of getting errors and downtime increase too.
Not even K8S HA will ever be safe. Just get on with it.

------
phillipseamore
Misleading title

